# Nginx kldload /usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_stream_module.so



## dr.root (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi 

I was try to load this file but I got this error

how can I fix?

```
kldload /usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_stream_module.so
kldload: an error occurred while loading module /usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_stream_module.so. Please check dmesg(8) for more details.
[54228] link_elf: symbol ngx_accept_log_error undefined
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

Why are you trying to load an nginx module as a kernel module?


----------



## dr.root (Mar 30, 2020)

I want to use reverse proxy 


my nginx.conf

```
stream {
    upstream sys {
        server 172.x.x.x:9516;
        server 172.x.x.x:9516;
    }
    server {
        listen 9516 udp;
        proxy_pass sys;
    }
}
```
but this error

```
nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "stream" in /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf:17
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

Core functionality


----------



## dr.root (Mar 30, 2020)

thnak you so much my misstake


----------

